
23 Programming Languages compared through their Amazon book sales - nickb
http://antoniocangiano.com/articles/2007/07/05/23-programming-languages-compared-through-their-amazon-book-sales
======
mynameishere
_Sams Teach Yourself SQL in 10 Minutes, Third Edition_

Eh. I taught myself VB 4.0 in, like, 6 minutes.

Books like that of course teach you things as slowly as possible. I've seen
programming books that got to arrays on page 450. By contrast, the MIT
lectures (where sicp is introduced) is already on recursion vs. iteration and
big O() notation by the second hour.

